# 3 week Pan-Asia trip photos



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi all, I not-so-recently returned from a three week trip across Asia, and I'd like to share some photos here.

I must admit, another reason I am returning is to ask Chris Crossley how he took some of those ridiculous photos he has. Chris I'm calling you out, teach me! Please!

First up, my favorites from Shanghai and neighboring areas.







 





This next photo is how my interest in photography all started... Two years ago during my visit to Shanghai, I had a Fuji J10, and I had some major struggles when photographing the skyline. Mainly because I did not know how to use a camera other than pointing and then clicking. As a result, here is my picture from two years ago.





And now, two years later.


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

From Singapore





Handheld 12 photo hdr panorama. This was a pain to edit.


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

From Bali, Indonesia





















My friend too the one below. Because my SD card from that day got wiped, so all my photos are gone.


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

These are just some of my favorites. I have lots more that I have not gotten around to editing. I will post the remainder here when they are ready.


----------



## binga63 (Apr 25, 2015)

pm me any question....you have a great collection of images...Asia is an awesome place


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2015)

Great series.  Asia is such an amazing place for a westerner to photograph!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, nice set, but that one of the building in the fog with the blue lights is incredible! [emoji119][emoji119]


Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denon (Apr 26, 2015)

I love this set, show me more!

Looks like a lot of fun, both photowise as well as traveling, which places did you visit?


----------



## agp (Apr 26, 2015)

binga63 said:


> pm me any question....you have a great collection of images...Asia is an awesome place



Thanks for all your help!



tirediron said:


> Great series.  Asia is such an amazing place for a westerner to photograph!



Thank you, I'm a half easterner and half westerner. But I'd say culturally I'm more west.



D-B-J said:


> Wow, nice set, but that one of the building in the fog with the blue lights is incredible! [emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> 
> Jake
> ...



Thanks Jake, that one is the Shanghai World Finance Center. We call it the big bottle opener.



Denon said:


> I love this set, show me more!
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun, both photowise as well as traveling, which places did you visit?



Thanks, I visited the following places:

Shanghai and surrounding cities, Singapore, Bangkok, Bali, and Hong Kong.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 26, 2015)

Nominated the "Big Bottle Opener" for POTM!


Jake


----------



## agp (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## agp (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice set. I enjoyed see the one from 2 years ago and the progress you have made.  Keep on shooting, great job


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome sets!!!


----------



## agp (May 2, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Nice set. I enjoyed see the one from 2 years ago and the progress you have made.  Keep on shooting, great job





BrickHouse said:


> Awesome sets!!!



thanks!


----------



## agp (May 2, 2015)

DSCF4389 by hunteryves, on Flickr


----------



## agp (May 3, 2015)




----------



## bribrius (May 3, 2015)

some really great work in this thread. Thanks for posting enjoyed looking through. Hotel pic was a nice starter, almost like you were inviting us along on your trip.


----------



## Tuesday1029 (May 3, 2015)

The night scene of Shanghai is amazing.

Nice pictures~~. Love the cloud one.

I come form China. Have been there twice.


----------



## agp (May 3, 2015)

I took this last year in Bangkok. I went to the same place this year, but did not take my camera with me. So I just retouched what I had last year.


----------



## funwitha7d (May 3, 2015)

these are great, so many I like, esp the boats on the water and one on one people shots, cool


----------



## agp (May 6, 2015)




----------



## agp (May 8, 2015)




----------



## agp (May 10, 2015)




----------



## agp (May 14, 2015)




----------



## agp (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Buckster (May 16, 2015)

Exceptional work all around!  Well done!


----------



## agp (May 17, 2015)




----------



## agp (Jun 13, 2015)

Haven't had a chance to work on many pics because of works and travels. Here's another one from Bali.


----------



## agp (Jun 14, 2015)

Got to work on the first photo again in the new Lightroom. I must say I like the new features!


----------



## scooter2044 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing them. I love looking at everyone's photos from places I'll never get to see. Makes me feel like I was there. The hotel room photo is amazing, one of my favorites.


----------



## agp (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## agp (Jun 16, 2015)

scooter2044 said:


> Wonderful photos, thanks for sharing them. I love looking at everyone's photos from places I'll never get to see. Makes me feel like I was there. The hotel room photo is amazing, one of my favorites.



Thanks! You ought to visit some time, I'll be your guide if I'm in the area


----------



## agp (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Kanthaka (Jun 22, 2015)

These photos are amazing. There really wasn't one that I didn't like. Completely jealous that you got to go on this 3 week trip, I hope to do the same in the future. Looking forward to seeing more from your travels!


----------

